# I Want Diet Suggestions



## Magic n Colts (Oct 1, 2012)

Any food triggers that people claim that caused FBO and once removed from system led to decrease in smell?List of alternates to milk?Any key vitamins that might assist in a decreased FBO?Anything you think will help , please write it down.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I like almond milk, I don't have a lot of trouble with real milk, but it doesn't go bad as fast.http://livingnetwork.co.za/chelationnetwork/food/high-sulfur-sulphur-food-list/low-sulfur-food-list/ has a low sulfur food list and high sulfur foods may increase the odor of intestinal gas as the stinkiest gases are made from the sulfur in food.Not a vitamin, but pepto-bismol (and some other bismuth compounds) can bind the stinky sulfur-containing gases.


----------

